# Second GPU being used as primary.



## Yock (Jun 10, 2010)

Hello.

After having gotten a new motherboard i have noticed that GPU two is being used as primary GPU.

When in Windows or running none SLI games there is only load on GPU 2 and none on GPU 1.
I have tried other GPU spec programs but they all show the same as GPU-Z.

Anyone have any idea what is happening here?


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 10, 2010)

What Operating system are you running?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jun 10, 2010)

did the same thing on all my SLI setups never did track down the issue


----------



## Yock (Jun 10, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> What Operating system are you running?



I am using Windows 7 pro 64bit
CPU i7 930
2 x XFX 280 GTX xxx
Asrock x58 deluxe 3 motherboard

Just in case those info are needed also.


----------



## slyfox2151 (Jun 10, 2010)

maybe its a design feature?

chances are your 2nd gpu will have better airflow as it wont be restricted all from from the other gpu....





also why does it matter at all?


----------



## DannibusX (Jun 10, 2010)

I noticed this problem when I was using an 8800GT behind my 5870 for PhysX.  When I run PhysX Fluidmark it said that my 5870 was my main rendering GPU and GPU PhysX was enabled, so everything was working as normal, except that GPU-Z told me the the 8800GT was my primary.


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 10, 2010)

Yock said:


> I am using Windows 7 pro 64bit
> CPU i7 930
> 2 x XFX 280 GTX xxx
> Asrock x58 deluxe 3 motherboard
> ...



Only other question I have would be is what drivers are you using? 

When I used GPUTool it would list my pcie slots backwards, but thought it was a bug.


----------



## isolaligree (Jun 30, 2010)

*Second GPU being used as primary*

I sometimes get Core11 workunits on my GT240s running GPU3, and I have never used the advmethods flag.


----------



## Yock (Jul 28, 2010)

Sorry for the long time between my posts here, specially when you all try to help.
Been on vacation and other stuff and blabla...

I'm useally always using the latest Geforce drivers, atm. im using the 258.96.


----------

